# How to Check Seed Viability



## Sarah1 (Feb 11, 2012)

This is exactly what my mum used to do in order to start seeds off, she would put them in paper and then in the airing cupboard until they germinated. Thanks for reminding me what a great idea it is to do this.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Sarah!

This is a really quick and easy way to check seeds and does help speed up things when starting seeds. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## RL (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Tee, 

I've seen this method of germinating seeds numerous times through growing up, do you think it's a much more effective way of starting seeds off? In the past I've been shown a number of different techniques my old man showed me, whether it be in small pudding pots with loose soil in, or placed along the kitchen windows in small trays!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

This method can work well with all sorts of seeds. The key is working out (or reading online) the best methods for the plant or vegetable you want to grow.


----------



## Garden_centre_Bedfordshire (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your appreciation! I feel very strongly about the plight of our native bees and hope that this blog will help people identify them and want to help save them by growing nectar-rich plants in their gardens.


----------



## Garden_centre_Bedfordshire (May 7, 2012)

This method can work well with all sorts of seeds. The key is working out (or reading online) the best methods for the plant or vegetable you want to grow.


----------



## Violet_Home_Blogger (May 17, 2012)

This handy little trick is something my Grandma taught me when I was a kid and used to plant seeds in her garden. Thanks for reminding me of it, useful tip and good memories


----------



## Dianne_Shaw1 (May 23, 2012)

I'Ike to join your newsletter and get a catalogue. I was trying Ti sign up and place an Oder, then it went away. Thank you for your help, Dianne


----------



## Wyldwomyn1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Good tip There is nothing more disappointing that the long wait, and not a thing comes up. I usually try to use up seed by the expiration date printed on the packet, but have found that sometimes they last past that. It ought to be a crime to throw away good seed


----------

